# How long to "Charge it up" and other questions



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think the general consensus is that you do the 'click-treat' for as long as it takes the pup to start looking for the treat once you have clicked. I think it normally takes just a few minutes with a greedy piggy pup (like mine!) he caught on very fast! I would spend the first 10 or so minutes just clicking and then either dropping the treat, or giving it by hand or tossing it across the room after you have clicked...

Have fun!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Either my pup is a slow pup... or clicker training just isnt for him. I've been click-treating for 10-ish minutes but now after I click, he still doesnt look like he knows that the click means treat...

Or maybe it could be my treats? I used to give him those treats whenever he does something right and stuff. Maybe he just doesn't like that treat much?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

do you have a book about clicker training?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Try it when he is hungry.....before you feed him in the morning. See if his kibble will work as a treat...if not try cheese...but make sure he is hungry.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Ack. Nope but I've got some pretty good websites regarding clicker training. They outline stuff pretty well.

If you're interested, 

Clicker Training Lessons

Pretty good one up there. I have yet to use them.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Ack. Nope but I've got some pretty good websites regarding clicker training. They outline stuff pretty well.
> 
> If you're interested,
> 
> ...


 
I have looked at that site many many times...its a good one.
Make sure you ALWAYS have that clicker and treats (at least for a while...i forgot it all the time and i think thats the reason Zack was confused so i gave up). Zacks trainer swears by the clicker...dont give up....Micah will get it.....soon;-)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I keep my clicker on a lanyard around my neck as much as possible.

The first kindergarten class we has was only clicking for their name.

1) first click and treat everytime they look at you

2) then call "Micah", click and treat everytime she looks at you.

They had us practice this for one full week. At first it does not seem it is working, then all the sudden their brains just start working. I try to do it before my puppy has eaten, and no more than 5 to 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ivan D, don't worry, your pup is still soooooo young!! I didnt do any REAL training (clicker or otherwise) until Harry was about 4 months old...In the first month I really just let him settle in and do the sneaky type training that he doesnt realise he is getting...like getting them to learn their names....or coming to me when I call him for a treat...nothing to do with the clicker until he was about 6 months...(I had no idea about clciker training until then!) 

Puppies have the attention span of a flea....for now I would continue to click and treat for a few more sessions yet...If I had a pup of his age (Ive only ever had a 11/12 week old as my youngest) then I would be just spend time calling him using his name to get him used to that, and probably carrying him around in my coat with me everywhere to get him used to different sights and sounds...and of course letting him settle in and have lots of puppy fun, its all so new to him still!! Formal training sessions to teach things like SIT, DOWN, STAY I wouldnt even bother with for a few more weeks/month...(thats just me though...) Theres plenty of time for all that, no rush!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks. Alright gotta keep my sessions shorter then. I did a 10-20 minutes session with him. And the sessions could be done in one day or could be spread over a few days?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd do 3-5 minute sessions as many times a day as possible (within reason, he should have at least 10-30 minutes between sessions and if he's like my dogs he wouldn't be too happy if you woke him up to start training).

If he's not responding to the click, first I'd try a treat he isn't so used to, and then it probably can't hurt to just try training something and see what happens.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep sessions REALLY short... like 3-5 mins at that age.

Check out Karen Pryor's website: Karen Pryor Clickertraining | dog training and cat training info, books, videos, events. 

-Stephanie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Also, train when he's in "busy" mode, not when he's mellow and quiet. And yes, make sure he's hungry.

-S


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks  I'm currently training him at random times, around 5-8 minutes each session...


----------

